# Video Rental from Android Market?



## Bernardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

Under Cyanogenmod Alpha 3, when I try to rent a movie from the Android Market, I get a message that this is unsupported on a rooted phone. Anyone know how to get around this?


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dont believe there is a work around since technically this is a rooted device. since there is no way to "unroot" it because doing that would mean going back to just webos and well than you dont have the android market, so sorry no renting movies from android market on the touchpad. someone can correct me if im wrong but i do not believe it can be "unrooted" or "worked around"


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

You can try this - https://market.android.com/details?id=org.projectvoodoo.otarootkeeper
I've never used it though. 
Edit: tried it, you press protect root then temporary unroot. I don't rent movies with that so I can't test and I'm using a Droid X

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## brbk4498 (Oct 8, 2011)

Try this https://market.android.com/details?id=com.zachspong.google.videos.root


----------



## Bernardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> You can try this - https://market.andro...o.otarootkeeper
> I've never used it though.
> Edit: tried it, you press protect root then temporary unroot. I don't rent movies with that so I can't test and I'm using a Droid X
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


This didn't seem to make a difference. Used it to un-root, still no dice. Tried a reboot but nope. Good suggestion though...


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn that sucks, sorry

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------

